# Hey all



## Guest (Feb 14, 2008)

new to the boards. I'm riding out of Richmond, VA. Just started this year and I've been about 7-8 times. I love boarding, but i gotta get better at getting off the lifts. LOL


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

hello and welcome

with regard to getting off the lifts in one piece....

repetition is the mother of all learning. 

enjoy the crashes... they won't go on for long.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks fellas


----------

